# Do you ever hope...



## Kyle (Aug 5, 2007)

To get the choice to be an animal in AC?

I do. I just hate being the only human in my town. :/


----------



## Justin (Aug 5, 2007)

I hope to become a moving carpet one day.


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 5, 2007)

I remember before AC came out, I thought (and so did a lot of other people) I could choose to be one of the animals. =o

But anyway... I'm not really sure.


----------



## .bored (Aug 5, 2007)

I prefer having thumbs.


----------



## YogurtBandit (Aug 6, 2007)

I wanna be Tom Nook. AC:Buissness Edition! :lol:


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 6, 2007)

No, I like being human.


----------



## Grawr (Aug 6, 2007)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> No, I like being human.


 Same here.


----------



## Nate (Aug 6, 2007)

When I saw the game at the store, I though you could be an animal, yet I didn't know anything about the game at all, so...

I prefer human.


----------



## Mel-Mel (Aug 6, 2007)

I wish I could be one of the animals... Maybe they`ll make an ACWW version where you can be an animal!  :gyroidsmile:


----------



## JJH (Aug 6, 2007)

Mel-Mel said:
			
		

> I wish I could be one of the animals... Maybe they`ll make an ACWW version where you can be an animal!  :gyroidsmile:


 I doubt they'd remake WW, they'ed probably just make a whole new one...

Animal Crossing: Wilder World

And it depends. If you could choose, then yes. If it was random or something, then no.


----------



## Mel-Mel (Aug 6, 2007)

good point.....


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'd like to be an animal, as long as I also had the option to be a human.

How about if they have some special item in future games that transforms your human character into an animal and back? That'd be sweet.


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

Yes, totally! That'd be so awesome!


----------



## melly (Jun 22, 2009)

They should make the animal option.
Variety is the spice of life


----------



## Gnome (Jun 22, 2009)

mmmatlock said:
			
		

> Yes, totally! That'd be so awesome!


O_O I WANT TO STRANGLE YOU RIGHT NOW.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 22, 2009)

I want to be a Kitty or a Bunny


----------

